# Panasonic GT30 vs Samsung D7000. Both have issues?



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

I wanted to get a either a Panasonic Gt30 or Samsung D7000. I also wanted them to get calibrated by VE, but I really am deciding whether to wait for next year or not.


I read the Gt30 has major issues with color and its not accurate and the calibration controls aren't nearly as good as the Samsung. I think it had poor gamma too? 


I also read that the Samsung has floating blacks. It is really disappointing considering that it has reference color, even better than Pioneer. I returned a Vt20 because of this. Is the Samsung floating blacks really noticeable? Because it would REALLY bug me. I also read the blacks on the Samsung are really bad, but that was about the 51". Not sure what the blacks are on the 59" 


The deals for these tvs now are really nice. Are the problems too much for me? Or should I wait for next year? 


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I must admit I dont own a plasma, and never have, but Ive done some research on the 2011 models. Cnet, 3dtv buying guide, value electronics and amazon user reviews to name the big ones. My research was primarily panny and sammy, st gt and 7000 respectively. Was surprised to find such a dysfunctional bunch of products with numerous manufacture defects brought on by poor engineering and manufactures attempting to be more energy conscious. Luckily it appears floating blacks are not a issue this year like last year, however fluctuating brightness has been reported in both manufactures. Supposed to be fixed by both manufactures but a recall wasnt done by either, leaving customers holding the bag. Sammy has had issues with their Real Black Filter peeling. Again, no recall but theyre replacing affected panels. I personally wrote samsung off my list immediately as this poor design could (IMO) take years of heating and cooling of the panel to start to develop, again leaving you holding the bag (possibly after your warranty has expired). Buzzing speakers are reported in both manufactures but it seems more prevalent and annoying for sammy owners. To answer your specific question, according to cnet's extensive battery of tests the gt under performs in gamma but does blacks better than the st, however the gt (with its thx setting) does have more accurate color. Panny is reported to have some pretty serious motion artifacts, both manufactures still suffer from jutter during slow panning. Multiple sources report both manufactures can be pretty dim, especially compared to led (obviously). Hope that helps.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Black level on the Samsung 59" & 64" sizes are better than the smaller sizes. the D7000 was given Cnet's editors choice award for 2011.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

the question is what if next years tvs have the same problems or newer problems.
i have a 50 inch st30 and the PQ is awesome i broke it in with slides and i found some good settings.
and i picked the panny over the sammy because the pq was pretty much the same


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tazz3 said:


> the question is what if next years tvs have the same problems or newer problems.


Warranty, very extended warranty. Its great tv prices have come down but theyre not _that_ inexpensive. Even on a mature technology like plasma I dont think a one year against manufacture defects seems good enough this year. I normally detest extended warranties but for this bunch I got the impression that extending that one year to four years is an extra $100-$200 very well-spent. Of course this is all just my personal opinion and I might just be overreacting to all that Ive been reading....


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The problems being reported seem to be noticeable only to those who look for problems and who are also very picky. I've got a Panasonic TC-P50S1 and have enjoyed watching it and have not noticed any of the problems that were reported for it. I do not doubt that the reported PQ issues exists, but I have never noticed them. I don't watch test patterns and the material that I do watch looks great.

If you are a perfectionist and look for problems, then no TV will meet your requirements.


----------

